# Mongoose Teocali Comp zu verkaufen!!!



## Cylone (4. März 2011)

Hallo! Ich verkaufe hier mein Mongoose Teocali Comp in blau. Es wurde nur ein Jahr lang gefahren, und in diesem gut gepflegt und aufgerüstet. Die Standard Shimano Kurbel wurde ersetzt durch eine Truvativ Hussefelt mit Innenlager und Kettenführung. Die Hinterradbremse wurde frisch entlüftet und ein neuer Reifen (Schwalbe) wurde aufgezogen. Das Bike ist in einem super Zustand  Ich hatte mir vom Preis her 800uro VB vorgestellt. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich schicken.
Hier noch der Ebay Link:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mongoose-teocali-comp-freeride-bike/19462621


----------

